# Amel Sharki



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have seen a boat that I like with a good price, it is an Amel Sharki built in 1983. I know about some Amel models and I understand that this manufacturer has a very good reputation, but I have never heard of this particular model. So, does anyone have some information or opinion about this boat?

TIA


----------



## neptunesrevenge (Aug 3, 2002)

this might help.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/amelyachtowners/messages/1


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Eric, who often posts on this board owns an Amel (I think.) he has a post under cruising entitled "atlantic crossing." might want to start there. also, a guy named joel potter has an ad in the back of either sail or crusing world every month and he puts himself out as an amel expert. Good luck.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Barel:

If this isn''t the boat you are considering, you might think about talking with this broker (who is representing a Sharki) for some helpful info:

http://www.yachtworld.com/beka-yachting/index.html and click on Yachts for Sale.

I believe Eric sails a Tartan 37.

Jack


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Eric is buying a big a**ed Amel 54 or some such size. He''s been advertising for crew for various legs to get it to the US. His Tartan 37 is/was for sale.


----------



## closereach (Aug 16, 2002)

I''ve got a 1985 for sale. Lot of info about this design and photos at:
http://www.geocities.com/amelsharki
Richard


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Eric is back in New York with his brand spanky new, custom Amel Super Maramu. He sent me a picture awhile back. The Tartan 37 is for sale (or may have been sold).


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Maybe the boat isn''t in New York yet. He HAS been over to France and sailed it, anyway.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Vixile and others,
just to set the record straight. Kimberlite II is in Huntington New York and is for sale. I just need to find a person who wants the finest tartan 37 ever on the market. She is ready to go offshore today.
My Amel Kimberlite III is back in France. we sailed her to guernsey england to "export" her and save the 19% european tax. we then sailed her to La Rochelle France. we will be taking her to Lisbon in september, grand canarie in november and across to the caribbean in january. Vixile i will see you in st thomas in februrary.
The sharki is a very seaworthy amel . they now only make the super maramu a 53 foot ketch.
the link to the yahoo site is a good one and has about 53 members. there is also a smaller group on sailnet.
fair winds,
eric


----------

